# Nice Vise



## 8ntsane (Dec 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5p4m2qT0-o&feature=endscreen&NR=1

Way out of the price range for the home hobby shop, but nice , just the same.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Dec 21, 2012)

Very nice indeed! I don't think I have enough organs to sell for that one.  :lmao:


----------



## jgedde (Dec 21, 2012)

Me neither!  That is one stunning $1800 vise!

John


----------



## swatson144 (Dec 22, 2012)

It nearly killed Santa! I asked her for 2 of them and I thought she was gonna die laughing!

Steve


----------



## srgtherasta (Dec 28, 2012)

1800$ ? whats more than my mill cost lol


----------



## 8ntsane (Dec 28, 2012)

LOL, Ya , I know its way out of the price range for the home shop guys, but is sure is nice to look at, and we all can dream. :whistle:


----------

